# Best way to send letter mail locally in UAE?



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

I need to send a few letter mails locally. What is the best way of doing this?

I don't see any post offices here.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

rahzaa said:


> I need to send a few letter mails locally. What is the best way of doing this? I don't see any post offices here.


Check the sandpit for someone else asking the same thing.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I think there is a post office in World Trade Centre.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are quite few post offices and you can also buy stamps at many stationers and card shops.

Google Emirates Post for details of post offices.


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Please note that you can only send mails to a PO Box number and depending on the person and which PO Box number he/she has given you, he/she may or may not receive it. Also, I've personally had one mail lost in delivery when I tried to send something to an insurance company. Since there is no way of tracking it, it's basically hit or miss. I would suggest you send all mails by aramex.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Zexotic said:


> Please note that you can only send mails to a PO Box number and depending on the person and which PO Box number he/she has given you, he/she may or may not receive it. Also, I've personally had one mail lost in delivery when I tried to send something to an insurance company. Since there is no way of tracking it, it's basically hit or miss. I would suggest you send all mails by aramex.


Really? only to PO Box numbers?

That is not very helpful, is it.

Is there a way to send them to an address without PO Box?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

rahzaa said:


> Really? only to PO Box numbers? That is not very helpful, is it. Is there a way to send them to an address without PO Box?


Yes, you can pay for a service, but it's not cheap. You'll need to check out what's available on the Emirates Post website. Alternatively, use courier or most people use their employer's POB so they can receive their post at work.


----------



## bgbalte (Apr 3, 2014)

*Registered Mail from US - not arrived*

Hi - I have a similarly related question - 

I sent all my employment documents (all authentications, etc.) via registered mail from the US. The last scan was on March 24 here in the US. I have initiated a trace through the US postal service and they have assured me (along with my Dubai friends and employer) that it will be found because I took the money and expense to register it. 

I included BOTH the courier and PO Box addresses on the large envelope.

Obviously, my wife and I are nervous as this took literally months to create, about $250 worth of expense for authentications, etc., not to mention the hassle to start over again and the delay with our employer to get the paperwork started on the Dubai end.

I'm looking for some votes of confidence from people that the package will be found. Anyone willing to give us a reason to hope?

Thanks.

Ben and Jenny


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

bgbalte said:


> Hi - I have a similarly related question -
> 
> I sent all my employment documents (all authentications, etc.) via registered mail from the US. The last scan was on March 24 here in the US. I have initiated a trace through the US postal service and they have assured me (along with my Dubai friends and employer) that it will be found because I took the money and expense to register it.
> 
> ...


Which courier service did you use? Or was it just US postal service?


----------



## bgbalte (Apr 3, 2014)

I shed the United States Postal Service.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

bgbalte said:


> I shed the United States Postal Service.


Oh well...


----------

